# Hello from the Tarheel State



## Pat (Jul 3, 2006)

My name is Pat O'Brient,I'm 73yrs old,and retired. Have taken up an old hobby of mine, plastic model airplane building. Served 4 yrs in the USAF during Korean conflict(1951-1955) as a flight line mechanic on T-33's and changed over to B-25's and was on flying status as crew chief also. Married to the same lady for 50yrs(widower for 3yrs) two girls both married, and have 5 grandchildren. Better stop for now before I drive everyone to tears.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome Pat - I worked and flown on civilian T-33s in California. You'll enjoy this site!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the site my fellow crewchief! I am a crewchief in a different era but we are all still brothers!

Where in N. Carolina are you? I have property near Hendersonville.


----------



## trackend (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Pat from across the pond , glad to meet you, welcome to the site. 
I should warn though what ever FBJ Adler say about me its not true unless it's a compliment in which case I agree whole heartedly.
I went on vacation a couple of weeks ago and met a guy who was a RAF Squadron leader in the early part of the Korean war, he flew Mossies and when on recon had a couple of US P51 wing men for escort, He never did the convertion to jet propulsion and regrets it to this day.


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

